# UCI Lizenz - wie komme ich ran?



## Jamaika23 (21. November 2017)

Hallo,

einfach Frage: Wie erhalte ich eine UCI-Lizenz? Beantrage ich die direkt beim Bayrischen Verband? Mein Verein hat leider keine Erfahrung, die Sektion Radsport wurde bisher nicht so hoch frequentiert dass sich da jemand gekümmert hat. Würde gern 2018 den Scoutlehrgang bei der DIMB besuchen und 2018 auch bei paar Rennen mitfahren. Hierbei ist mir aufgefallen dass ich eine UCI-Lizenz brauche, deswegen meine Frage.
Freue mich auf eure Antworten and RIDE SAFE!!!

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. November 2017)

Google! Kennst?

https://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/formulare/faq-zu-lizenzen.pdf
https://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=verwaltung/formulare.htm&menuid=81
Falls Dein Verein im BDR ist, kann man auch das Telefon in die Hand nehmen und dort (erster Hand!!) Informationen bekommen. [emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. November 2017)

Was willst den für Rennen fahren das du gleich ne Lizens lösen willst!?
Bin im In+Ausland schon einiges gefahren....Lizens war noch nie n Thema!!!


----------



## on any sunday (22. November 2017)

Für die Trailscout Ausbildung braucht man keine und als Einsteiger unbedingt an Rennen in der Klasse teilzunehmen die eine Lizenz erfordert, ist schon ambitioniert.


----------



## chilla13 (22. November 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Für die Trailscout Ausbildung braucht man keine und als Einsteiger unbedingt an Rennen in der Klasse teilzunehmen die eine Lizenz erfordert, ist schon ambitioniert.



Bei den Senioren sind Lizenzrennen häufig kürzer als die der Hobbyklasse und meistens auch schlechter besetzt. Da kann eine Lizenz schon reizvoll sein.


----------



## Jamaika23 (23. November 2017)

Hallo,

erstmal Danke für die ganzen Antworten! Mein Verein hatte bisher nur die Abteilung Fußball, nachdem ich im Herbst noch in Weigenheim am 5 Lauf des Schwenninger MTB Cup mitmachen wollte und nicht Vereinslos starten wollte, wurde daraufhin die Sektion "Radsport" ins Leben gerufen. Nachdem ich bisher das einzige Mitglied dieser Sektion bin und mein Verein leider keine Erfarhrung in diesem Bereich hat, war ich erstmal ziemlich ratlos was Lizenzen anging, das gepostete PDF hatte ich gelesen, aber konnte es nicht richtig "übersetzen" da der Verein keinerlei Erfahrung in diesem Bereich hat. Die Idee direkt beim Bayrischen Verband anzurufen kam mir auch, aber ich hab mich dann entschieden hier zu fragen!

Ich möchte die Lizenz einmal erwerben. Mir ist klar dass ich bei jedem Rennen eine Tageslizenz beantragen kann, dass möchte ich nicht. Wieso? Kürzere Anlaufzeiten beim Start und keine Voranmeldung.

Kurz zum Thema Scout: Hab die Situation in meinem Verein schon beschrieben, deswegen würde ich mich gerne zum Trainer ausbilden lassen und dann in meinem Verein (SV Großweismansdorf-Regelsbach) Ausfahrten und Training anbieten.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. November 2017)

Du musst bei keinem Mtb Rennen/Marathon keine Tageslizens lösen.Auch ist eine Team/Vereinsmitgliedschaft nicht vorgeschrieben.
So was ist eig nur im Triathlon übrig-Tageslizens!
Also ist die Aussage mit kürzeren Anlaufzeiten beim Start über.....
Nochmals bei so gut wie jedem Mtb Rennen kann sich der Stinknormale Hobby Biker anmelden +mitfahren.
Schau dir doch einfach mal die entsprechenden Homepage der jeweiligen Rennen an.


----------



## ccpirat (23. November 2017)

Es gibt bei jedem Renne eine Lizensklasse und eine Hobbyklasse.

Wie der Name schon sagt, für Lizens brauchst du eine und für Hobby nicht.
Versichert bist du sowieso, sobald dein Verein beim BDR/Bayrischen Radsport Verband Mitgliederbeiträge abführt.

Ich bin vom 99-2004 Lizenzrennen gefahren, bis Bundesliga (damals Bohnen Elite / heute A), von 2006 bis heute nur noch Hobby Klasse, ohne irgendwelche Probleme.

Das Niveau und die Leistungsdichte ist bei Hobby teils sogar besser.

Lizens braucht man in meinen Aufen nur noch für Bundesliga und UCI Rennen.


----------



## chilla13 (23. November 2017)

Was man auch noch bedenken sollte: Hast du ne Lizenz, darfst du bei vielen Marathons nicht auf der Kurzstrecke antreten, oder dich bei Hobbywettkämpfen an den Start stellen.


----------



## gewichtheber (23. November 2017)

Richtig! Als Lizenzfahrer muss man die Ausschreibungen der einzelnen Rennen genau lesen, denn man kann sich u.U. eine Sperre einhandeln, wenn man bei einem nicht angemeldeten Rennen startet.


----------



## Jamaika23 (24. November 2017)

Wieder ein großes Danke für die ganzen Antworten! Ihr habt mir viel Material zum denken gegeben! Finde es sehr interessant dass ich mit der UCI-Lizenz dann nicht mehr an Hobbyrennen teilnehmen kann, dies sogar zu Sperren führen kann! Werd wohl erstmal ein Rennen fahren, kucken wie abschneide und dann nochmal über die Lizenz nachdenken. Kann grad nicht sagen ob mein Verein Beiträge an den Bund abführt, dazu fehlt in meinem Verein ein Ansprechpartner, ist grad alles Neuland für uns. Werde ich aber ber den Winter rausfinden! Schönes Wochenende und RIDE SAFE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

